# Receiver that will work with both Apple TV and record player



## rockyourd (Nov 7, 2009)

I recently upgraded to a set of Elac UB5 speakers to listen to my vinyl on (they sound amazing). I'm using a Denon receiver.

I decided I may as well run my TV through the speakers, as well, and get rid of the sound bar I was previously using. I watch TV exclusively through a 4th generation Apple TV, which only has an HDMI out. The Denon receiver does not have HDMI inputs, so after a little research I bought an "HDMI Audio Extractor." Now I run HDMI from the Apple TV to the Audio Extractor, and from there into the TV. I run RCA from the Audio Extractor into the receiver, and boom, it works!

But here's the problem: there's an audio lag issue now. Doing some further research it seems like it might have something to do with converting the audio from a digital to an analog signal. Is the answer simply to get a new receiver with both HDMI and phono in? There are devices that can adjust the audio lag issue, but they're too expensive and it seems like it's just making things more complicated.

Whatchy'all think?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes.

All of the recent AVR's from all brands use HDMI inputs now. The number and type of inputs vary by model. Aside from ensuring a new model has the number and type of inputs that you need, it's simply a matter of brand preference and price.


----------

